# Some of my collection!



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some photos from my collection. These are all Ontario bottles, and most are fairly to semi rare. One thing I have noticed is the difference in rarity between a blob top from the US, and ones from Canada..... as far as I have seen as to rarity, and price, I believe blob tops are harder to get your hands on here. Also, I have noticed that some places, like Ohio seemed to use blobs alot later then you see them used here....

 Here is the first pair:

 "M. Bixel, Lager Beer, Strathroy"


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

Second matching pair:

 "Strathroy B&M Co, Strathroy, Ont"
 (B&M stands for Brewing and Malting)

 The quart is a real tough bottle to get, 1 of 4 known. The pint is the most common non milk or medicinal from my home town, normally only demands about 75 dollars.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"R.Taylor, Strathroy"

 The crown top is acctually alot tougher to get then the blob style, I would say about for every 15-20 blobs you see, you see 1 crown. The reason behind this is that most of the crown tops were distroyed by a fire that ended the Taylor soda business, only a very shirt time after switching to crown tops. They believe many of the bottles that were distroyed probably were never even used.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"G.E Murdock, Strathroy"

 Odd spelling of Murdock (normally Murdoch) in my opinion.

 Once again, this is a bottle that only very few are known, I was lucky enough to find an antique dealer that knew nothing about the bottle, I had never seen one before I found this one.


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 18, 2007)

nice bottles !! ,matt


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"Joseph Bilton, London"(Ontario)

 I live about 20 mins. from London. This is probably the most common local hutch style bottle. If they are clean, you can still get 50-75 on a good day.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"T.H. Hutchinson, St.Thomas, Ont"


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are odd insulators...how did they wires stay on them[] 
 I guess they are what people call threadless?


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"J.Tune and Sons, London, Canada"

 Nice Stoney!

 P.S. For those who see it , I like the fly on the neck too!


----------



## Bixel (Sep 18, 2007)

"Hunters Jersey Dairy, Strathroy,Ont"


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

really nice bottles!! Ive been to canada twice but both times were before i collected...


----------

